# California Geotechnical Engineer (GE) Exam



## FIA (May 7, 2014)

I am preparing for the California Geotechnical Engineer (GE) examination and have not had much luck finding resources (i.e., sample exams) or recommendations on study materials.

Any recommendations or thoughts on how best to prepare?

For those that have taken the test - how difficult is the exam? Was the challenge technical expertise or time management on the test?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 7, 2014)

Moving this to the appropriate subforum.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 11, 2014)

Here's on that might interest you Cookie Monster.


----------



## will8250 (Apr 21, 2015)

FIA, were you able to find any resources to study for the California GE? The California PELS website has the topics that will be covered on the exam. CalGeo has some DVDs (of old recorded GE prep lectures) that you can order. That's all that I'm aware of. Any luck finding practice exam or questions?


----------



## FIA (Jul 6, 2015)

After doing some digging there are very limited resources available. I did find the videos through CalGeo, but unfortunately they are dated and limited. I have heard that the depth geotech sections from the CE exams are a reasonable starting point for exam preparation.


----------



## pelelo (Mar 22, 2018)

FIA said:


> After doing some digging there are very limited resources available. I did find the videos through CalGeo, but unfortunately they are dated and limited. I have heard that the depth geotech sections from the CE exams are a reasonable starting point for exam preparation.


Were you able to sit for this exam?, Are all the references provided by the CA board useful?, what about the CA videos?


----------



## pelelo (Mar 22, 2018)

Sapper PE LS said:


> Moving this to the appropriate subforum.


Where is this sub-forum?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 22, 2018)

pelelo said:


> Where is this sub-forum?


If you responded to it, you're in it.


----------



## pelelo (Mar 22, 2018)

thanks, I thought this forum was moved somewhere else.


----------

